# Biken in Nieder-Olm und Umgebung



## Blapper_66 (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

hiermit eröffne ich mal ein neues Thema im Forum 

da ja unsere Truppe immer größer zu werden scheint   


Gruß


Blapper_66  

Danke P. für den Tipp


----------



## verfolger210 (23. Juli 2007)

moin a.,

ich dachte vielmehr an ein eigenes forum, weißt du was ich meine,

quasi unter "lokale bikeforen" gleichgesetzt mit "mainz wiesbaden bad kreunach und hunsrück", denn das v.g. ist ja auch das offizielle der beinharten, wollen wir das wirklich ? 

p. aus s. in rheinhessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo P. aus S.,

ich habe dazu keine berechtigung,besser gesagt muß mich mal einlesen......das könnten wir ja nach der nächsten Tour mit den anderen besprechen,was meinst du??

ich denke das diese lösung,wie momentan,doch auch nicht schlecht ist,oder?

also,bis denn..

gruß

a. aus n-o.


----------



## Blapper_66 (23. Juli 2007)

....wir könnten ja z.b. uns rhoihesse-treter oder so ähnlich nennen,oder??

aber,das bereden wir noch,ok?


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

...das wetter scheint uns ja mal wieder einen strich zu machen   

was haltet ihr von dem vorschlag in n-o ins bewegungsforum zu gehen und ne runde spinning zu machen??

..oder wir treffen uns so zum stammtisch um einiges zu bereden??? 

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo verfolger210,

schönen gruß noch von meiner holden maid,sie hat unseren neuen,J.,auch gut nach hause gebracht....(letzten do.)

er wird sich jetzt auch mal anmelden,ich leiste ihm unterstützung,da ich bis donnerstag urlaub habe   

...was mache mer jetz heit obend??


gruß

blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (24. Juli 2007)

hallo alle zusammen,
wie bereits gazella und rhoihesse via sms mitgeteilt, werde ich auf grund
eines umzuges auf der arbeit, heute dem biketreff nicht beiwohnen können,
sondern mich irgendwann gegen abend mit dem radel ab frankfurt richtung heimat begeben.

sollte an einem warmen trockenen ort ein stammtisch stattfinden, stosse ich gerne dazu, spinnen tu ich auch so schon !

alla

ps. blapper66, danke für die grüße
ps. j., kriegste die beine wieder gerade ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (24. Juli 2007)

servus P.

ja,j. hatte noch nicht einmal einen muskelkater ,er ist heute abend auch wieder mit von der partie,ich habe ihm auch ein paar kleads besorgt,wird für ihn also auch ne erleichterung sein.

...wir werden anschliessend garantiert irgendwo einkehren auch wenn es diesmal nicht der bg in n-o sein wird,es gibt ja nochmehr lokalitäten in n-o!!!

..wenn du nichts dagegen hast,laß ich mir mal die nr von dir vom roihesse geben!!

...schade,das du nicht dabei sein kannst  

macht nix,wir trinken einen für dich mit,vielleicht klappt es ja,das du noch nachkommst!!


----------



## verfolger210 (26. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen,

nächste woche bin ich dafür mal keine konditionsrunde
zu fahren sondern zur abwechslung mal ein wenig fahrtechnik 
zu üben.

ich habe hier einen kleinen lehrfilm entdeckt, in dem einige beispielübungen
zur förderung der allgemeinen fahrradbeherrschung gezeigt werden.

grüße aus frankfurt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BwPgkTjc7E


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

ein super lehrfilm,kommt bestimmt gut,bedingung am donnerstag ist aber : kein fully maximal 14 zoll da kommt bestimmt freude auf.......      

bis donnerstag,ab mittwoch soll der sommer zurück kommen 


gruß

blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zsamma,

ist der Treffpunkt wie immer der Kreisel an der Ludwig Eckes Halle in Nieder Olm um genau 18:45 Uhr ?

Gruß

Verfolger210


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo p. und der rest der truppe 

kommst du wieder von frankfurt?

wenn ja,hätte ich den vorschlag,das wir dir wieder entgegen kommen,da ich noch jemanden mitbringen werde,der ab der rheinbrücke in mz-weisenau dabei wäre,er wohnt zwar uff de onner seit,abber is aach en echte rhoihesse,der de liebe weche,doh rübber gezoge is!! 

was haltet ihr von dem vorschlag?? 

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (31. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit,

ich werde mich am Donnerstag pünktlich (18:45 Uhr) am Treffpunkt in NO einfinden.

Grüße Verfolger210


----------



## Blapper_66 (31. Juli 2007)

na super 

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## Blapper_66 (1. August 2007)

Servus zusammen 

Morgen Treffpunkt,wie gehabt,am Kreisel,allseits bekannt 

...werde noch ein neues Mitglied mitbringen,der uns auch tatkräftig unterstützen wird, bei der anschliessenden grundnahrungsmittelbekämpfung ,dem gilt noch eines hinzuzufügen das ich ab Morgen für 2 Wochen meinen wohlverdienten Urlaub antrete,dem,nichts destotrotz,auch weiterhin,der geselligen Truppe beiwohnen werde!!!     

...dann bis Mosche

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (3. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

gestern am Abend hat es unseren Rhoihesse J. aus F., eingesetzt als Tourenguide, während unserer Donnerstagsrunde auf den unwegbaren alten Finther Spargelstecher- und Schmugglerpfade ganz ordentlich auf den Abbel gelegt.

Oder wollte er nur sein Bike vor den neidvollen Blicken der Gruppe schnell im Treibsand versteggeln ?

Jaja, diese Scott Bergfahrräder sind widerspenstig und lassen sich wohl nicht so leicht unterkriegen. 
Das Bike lag nämlich auf Ihm.

Auf Grund der miteinander verschlungenen Körperhaltung eigentlich eine nahe zu perfekte Demonstration für jedes vernünftige Kamasutralehrbuch.

Nach 2 Stunden Intensivdoping mit diversen intravenösen Flüssigkeiten und eine Extraportion O², konnte j. endlich den Heimweg wortwörtlich im Finsteren "antreten", denn für den Heli war es schon zu dunkel, die Outdoortrage des Rettungsdienstes war defekt.

Ich behaupte mal die Jungs von der Rettung waren bereits konditionell am Anschlag, von dem stetigen hin und her Laufen (Unglücksstelle/Krankenwagen), ca. 1 km, da wollten die j. nicht auch noch am Ende standesgemäß königlich waagrecht tragen.
(Respekt j. für die Aktion, Du bist echt einer der härteren Sorte)

Hoffen wir das daß das Sancar nicht noch einen Getriebeschaden auf dem Weg ins Krankenhaus erleiden mußte.   

Die Diagnose steht noch aus, warten wir die offizielle Stellungnahme von j. ab, sein Comeback hat er ja bereits während der 1. Versorgung mit einer großen Wiedereinstiegsparty angekündigt !

J., auf diese Party warten wir gerne , auch wenn diese vielleicht erst in 2 Monaten oder an Sylvester stattfinden sollte, Worscht.

Sein Scott war übrigens nicht zu bändigen und hat die Gruppe auf Ihren direkten Heimweg Richting Nieder-Olm begleitet und die Zeit noch genutzt ein wenig Locker nebenher "auszurollen".

Ich vermute es hat seinen Stall gerochen !


GUTE BESSERUNG !


----------



## verfolger210 (4. August 2007)

Hallo Zsamma,

J. kann im Krankenhaus besucht werden !

Wer näheres wissen möchte, insbesondere wo J. genau sich
aufhält, kann mich gerne unter der bekannten Mobilfunknummer
erreichen.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (6. August 2007)

Ich bin es wieder, hallo Zsamma !

Wir sollten den Termin des geplanten Ausflugs in den MTB-Park Pfälzer Wald am 19.08. nochmals überdenken, den am 17.+18.08. ist dort eine Marathon-Veranstaltung (Endorfin 2007). Könnte Sonntag dann noch ziemlich überlaufen sein.

Daher schlage ich vor, alternativ sich mal wieder den Binger Wald näher zu betrachten.

Viele  Grüße

P. aus S. in Rhh.


----------



## Blapper_66 (10. August 2007)

Hallo zsamma ,

...bin zur Zeit in Urlaub  ,war aber dennoch heute bei unserem alldonnerstagstäglichen biketreff  ,auch wenn das wetter wirklich im moment zum :kotz:...ist...

...wir haben nun beschlossen am 19.08. in den binger wald zu fahren,um dort eine anständige tour abzureissen.....sitze in diesem moment bei sushi78 der dann auch mitfahren wird... 

also jungs und mädels....dann bis demnächst auf diesem bildschirm.... 

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (14. August 2007)

Ein HALLO ins Rheinhessische,

da Blapper 66 sich ja bekannterweise in Urlaub befindet, möchte ich hier 
den nächsten Treff ankündigen:

Donnerstag 16.08.2008 um 18:45 Uhr am Kreisel der Ludwig Eckes Halle in Nieder Olm !

Allahopp un bis dann !


----------



## verfolger210 (16. August 2007)

REMINDER - REMINDER - REMINDER - REMINDER - REMINDER
Nächster Biketreff - HEUTE !

Wo: 18:45 Uhr am Kreisel vor der Ludwig Eckes Halle in Nieder Olm !

Allahopp un bis dann !


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. August 2007)

Servus ihr Kurbelquäler..... 

bin ab heute wieder im Lande 

..habe schon ne Nachricht von Gazzella erhalten das sie am Do. nicht mitfährt,da sich unsere Lady eine Erkältung zugezogen hat 

somit wünschen wir dir,Gazzella,vom gesamten Team,eine Gute Besserung und baldige Genesung.

So,jetzt werd erst emol was geschafft    

Gruß

Blapper


----------



## Blapper_66 (21. August 2007)

...ach,nochwas..

...war mit Verfolger am Sonntag im Binger Wald,es war eine absolut geile Tour!!!!!!    

P.,du wirst es nicht glauben,ich habe dreistellig am sonntag noch voll gemacht......... 


gruß

Blapper


----------



## verfolger210 (21. August 2007)

@blapper66

ich biete einznullfünf und extrem verhärtete beine, die ich bereits abends
auf dem harxheimer weinhöfefest nur schlürfende über den asphalt bringen konnte. nach dem letzten schoppen ging dann gar nix mehr !

die biwa runde hat spass gemacht, die schmalzbrote im haus waldfrieden 
waren wie immer sehr lecker und gute grundlage.

leider habe ich noch immer nicht herausfinden können wieso von der lokalität
ausgerechnet an einem sonntag keine bratkartoffeln angeboten werden !

kann mir da jemand im forum weiterhelfen ?


alla


----------



## Blapper_66 (22. August 2007)

Hallo P.,

...hätte ich das gewußt,wären wir auch auf das weinfest gekommen....schade.     

...ok,ich gebe mich geschlagen,um einen KM!!!! 

dafür hatte ich die bessere erstversorgung,mit allem drum und dran,ich kam mir vor wie ausgesaugt...ähhhhh........ausgelaugt,natürlich...

Thema Waldfrieden,tja,des sin selbst e paar kardoffele,drum gabs kah mehr am sonndach...

soo,mal schaun,wie morgen das wetter wird,ansonsten schlage ich einen stammtischtreff im forum N-O vor,oder??

gruß

blapper_66


----------



## marc077 (23. August 2007)

Also, wenn ihr euch heute wieder um 18:45 am Kreisel trefft, dann koennte es vielleicht hinhauen, dass ich euch mal zu Gesicht bekomme. Rolle naemlich bald von Darmstadt aus los nach Stadecken. Werd dann aber nicht mit euch auf die Runde gehen. Waer aber trotzdem mal ganz schoen.

Gruss, Marc


----------



## pearl (24. August 2007)

hi ihr,

es grüßt die dauerverletzte ;-))))
hab mein reha-trainingslager momentan im befo aufgebaut......  
ich hoffe, dass das dieses jahr noch mal klappt.... eure donnerstag-runde
mitzufahren.....am besten bike ich nur noch....dann ist das verletztungs-
risiko nicht mehr so groß  

kann sein, ich hab euch gestern abend im befo-restaurant gesehen ???
so gegen 21 Uhr.....und einer hatte vorher den pirate-shop geplündert ???

liebe grüße
pearl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (24. August 2007)

@pearl

rischdisch, des war unser herr blapper66. . . . . . . . .

noch am tisch waren der "rhoihesse" und der "verfolger210"

und die gelben, etwa 23 cm hohen, gefüllten gläser das waren unsere
kohlehydranten ähh hydrate meine ich natürlich und es wurde wieder einmal
viel zu spät, aber so ist es halt bei einer lustigen truppe wenn man sich nur einmal in der woche sieht !  ;-)

also uns würde es freuen wenn es denn irgendwann mal klappt und du zum
treff dazustößt !

viele grüße und ein schönes wochenende




verfolger210


----------



## Blapper_66 (27. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

na das ist ja schön,mal wieder was von Pearl zu hören...und ich dachte schon,unsere Gazzella bekommt keinerlei Unterstützung mehr,was die Frauenquote in unserer Runde angeht!!! 

....also geplündert habe ich den Laden von Pirate nicht,aber mir gefällt das Outfit einfach,ist mal was anderes,als immer nur Gerolsteiner oder T-Mobile....

so,dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter am Donnerstag......wie gehabt...

Gruß

Blapper


----------



## pearl (28. August 2007)

Blapper_66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> na das ist ja schön,mal wieder was von Pearl zu hören...und ich dachte schon,unsere Gazzella bekommt keinerlei Unterstützung mehr,was die Frauenquote in unserer Runde angeht!!!
> 
> ...




   dank ga1-training find ich so langsam meine form wieder.......... 
ich werd aber wohl noch trainieren müssen, um wieder ein anspruchvolleres
tempo über längere zeit und steigung bzw. entsprechendem gelände halten zu können.....frau will ja nicht die bremse spielen....
ich werde einfach aufmerksam euren fred verfolgen und dann schaun mer mal , damit gazella verstärkung bekommt. 
falls ich euch vorher nächstes mal im befo sehe.....werd ich euch einfach 
mal ansprechen...und dann könnt ihr mich über eure touren aufklären   

pirate-trikots find ich auch gut.....und wer würde schon ein t-mobile trikot 
freiwillig anziehen  
aber.... immerhin die jungs von gerolsteiner sind im gegensatz zu anderen teams vollzählig zu neunt in paris eingerollt....und das find ich sogar als mountainbikerin gut.

gruß renate


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. August 2007)

Hallo Pearl, 

keine Panik,wir sind keine Profis,wir bremsen uns auch gegenseitig.... 

es kann gut sein,das wir am do wieder dort einfliegen werden......schließlich müssen sich unsere bremsen ja auch mal abkühlen 

.....außerdem wollen wir ja nicht sooo lange warten,bis unsere lady verstärkung bekommt.........

lg

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (28. August 2007)

hallo zsamma,

@gazella
was ist denn bitte ga1 / gib alles auf einmal ?  


doping, beichten, ethik im sport und lügen hin oder her.
ohne die magentas, wäre faktisch der gesamte freizeit-radsport, ob mtb'ler oder trennscheiben-roadie in deutschland bei weitem nicht da, wo er heute angelangt ist ! 

nach wie vor ein tolles engament für einen sport der ganzheitlich knapp vor
dem abgrund steht !

das schlimmste was es wohl gibt ist wenn einer mit einem BDR- Dress unterwegs ist. Scharping sei Dank !


übrigens ist die magenta kollektion in vielen geschäften recht günstig zu 
erwerben !
gerolsteiner wasser ab nächste woche dienstag, da entscheidet der konzern ob er weitermachen wird.

eigentlich die chance für erdinger............., obwohl henninger hat sich aus dem sponsoring für das tradiotensrennen in frankfurt ja auch zurückgezogen !


----------



## Blapper_66 (28. August 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> hallo zsamma,
> 
> @gazella
> was ist denn bitte ga1 / gib alles auf einmal ?
> ...



Hey P. bestell schon mal drei Hefe..........


----------



## Gazzella (28. August 2007)

Hallo Ihr,
vermisse euch schon   Bin noch im Lande, bevor ich ab Freitag von GA1 unter frischer Nordseeluft zum KB übergehen werde.
Denke an Euch und hoffe auf eine baldige Schönwettertour im Binger Wald  
Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (29. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

ja,wäre schön,wenn wir bald wieder komplett wären......

Gazzella,dir noch viel Spaß im Urlaub,komm gesund wieder,ok??



Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (29. August 2007)

Gazzella schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> vermisse euch schon   Bin noch im Lande, bevor ich ab Freitag von GA1 unter frischer Nordseeluft zum KB übergehen werde.
> Denke an Euch und hoffe auf eine baldige Schönwettertour im Binger Wald
> Gazzella



@gazella
scheiß die wand an bin ich neidisch, jetzt mal an die nordsee, hammer..........
viel spass und hau dir ordentlich matjes ins gesicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (29. August 2007)

hey P., 

...ich glaube da wäre es ein wenig flach,wenn wir mit der ganzen Truppe und unseren MTB´s auftauchen würden,ja,und die Trinkflasche voll mit Küstennebel


----------



## verfolger210 (30. August 2007)

@blapper 66

Wo wir gemeinsam auftauchen, ist das Niveau immer flach !


----------



## verfolger210 (30. August 2007)

REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER

Heute ist der donnerstägliche rheinhessische MTB-Treff

Wo: Nider Olm - Am Kreisel vor der Ludwig Eckes Halle (Nähe Sportplatz)

Wann: 18:30 Uhr 

Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird ausdrücklich gebeten !


----------



## Blapper_66 (30. August 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER
> 
> Heute ist der donnerstägliche rheinhessische MTB-Treff
> 
> ...



Danke P.,
...des hätt ich doch glatt heut vergessen


----------



## verfolger210 (30. August 2007)

REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER REMINDER 

Ergänzung:

Bei einbrechender Dunkelheit werden wir wieder das Bewegungsforumg aufsuchen und den dortigen Kohleydranten anzapfen !  

Wer mit zapfen möchte ist herzlich willkommen !

Verfolger210


----------



## Blapper_66 (31. August 2007)

Mosche Zsamma 
..gestern wieder ne schöne tour gewesen,mit anschl. einkehr im B-Forum um den Kohlehydranten zu leeren,was uns trotz bemühungen aller,nicht ganz gelungen ist... 

P.,ich hoffe du bist gut nach hause gekommen......mal gespannt,wann du heute in Bembelcity aufschlägst 

Wir dürfen auch wieder ein neues mitglied,hallo O. aus Z., in unserer riege recht herzlich willkommen heißen   

...unser bester Neueinsteiger 

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cachaca (31. August 2007)

N'abend zusammen. Hier is der Neue!
War ja schon gespannt, wie das bei Euch so abgeht.
... muss aber sagen: Das war ne echt geile Tour gestern  
... und dabei hab ich mit meinem "6 bar HT Fahrrad-Franz-Schnäppchen MTB" gestern ganz schön was auf den Hintern bekommen.

Hab also gleich heute abend die Luft rausgelassen und den Ständer abmontiert (vom Fahrrad natürlich  ) ... damits beim nächsten mal besser klappt.

Ich freu' mich schon auf die nächste Tour ! 
Viele Grüße O. aus Z.


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. September 2007)

Mosche Zsamma 

Hallo O. aus Z.,keine Panik,das mit dem HT ist schon ok,es macht aber auch mehr Spaß

Donnerstag,wie gewohnt,am heiligen Rund in N-O.,Uhrzeit lasse ich mal noch offen.....

Habe gestern auch ne schöne Tour unternommen,so das 107 Km mit HT zusammen kamen ,nach Ankunft in die heimischen gefilden und gründlicher Untersuchung nach der Erstversorgung und zwischenzeitlicher Grundnahrungsaufnahme in Bingen,auf dem Fest,habe ich den gestrigen Sonntag gemütlich ausklingen lassen 

also,bis denne......

gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (3. September 2007)

@ blapper 66
fahr mal 150


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. September 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> @ blapper 66
> fahr mal 150



Moin P.

....abber nur mit dir zsamma!!!!


----------



## Blapper_66 (4. September 2007)

Servus zsamma 

Donnerstag wieder Treff am Kreisel,18:30 Uhr,wir werden,wenn es möglich ist,Verfolger in seiner Heimat abholen!!! 

Gruß

Blapper


----------



## Rhoihesse (5. September 2007)

Hallo,
möchte Euch für Donnerstag viel Spaß wünschen! Bin kurz vorm Start zum Gardasee. Wir haben GPS und den Moser, dürfte also nichts schiefgehen. 
He Blapper, Du wolltest mir noch ne Musterflasche von Vati´s Lieblingsdrunk bringen! Ruf einfach Donnerstagabend (wenn Ihr im BF seit) kurz durch und gib mir den Namen von dem Zeug. 
Bis nächste Woche.
Gruß
Rhoihesse


----------



## Blapper_66 (5. September 2007)

Servus Rhoihesse 
...werde dir das Etikett noch heute oder morgen in den briefkasten legen!!!

ich wünsche dir ne gute fahrt,schönes wetter,geile trails,grüße den gardasee von mir.........komm mir heil wieder zurück,ok??


bis nächste woche!!

Gruß

Blapper


----------



## verfolger210 (5. September 2007)

@Rhoihesse

Schöne Zeit, schöne Touren, schöne dicke Beine, einfach alles was schön ist ......................... und komm schön heil wieder heim nach rheinhessen !

gruß

verfolger210


----------



## redfoxy (7. September 2007)

hallo leutchens,

mannomann, das iss ja toll, ein wöchentlicher mtb treff in n-o!
unbekannterweise: danke p für diesen hinweis bei xing.

hab mein fully gerade mal 1 monat, bin bisher aus mangelnder zeit (jaja, die arbeit) und eher schlechtem wetter (wenn ich zeit hatte) erst 100km gefahren und bin eher noch nich ganz so fit..
als absolute mtb-anfängerin hab ich da natürlich ein paar fragen, bevor ich mir überlegen kann, euch vielleicht mal hinterher zu fahren;-)

wie viele km's fahrt ihr denn so donnerstags?
wie schnell, steil, dirty und anspruchsvoll seid ihr unterwegs?
frau will ja schliessliich keine bremse sein...

grüße aus n-o

redfoxy


----------



## verfolger210 (7. September 2007)

redfoxy schrieb:


> hallo leutchens,
> 
> mannomann, das iss ja toll, ein wöchentlicher mtb treff in n-o!
> unbekannterweise: danke p für diesen hinweis bei xing.
> ...



@redfoxy
wir sind ein nicht vereinsorientierter, lockerer und loser, mountainbiketreff,
wobei die teilnehmer(innen) einen querschnitt fast aller konditions- und fahrttechnikklassen abbilden, d.h. auch einsteiger nehmen teil und sind genauso willkommen als auch echte racer, denn im fokus steht nicht das 
können der einzelnen sondern das gemeinsame erlebnis in der gruppe.

auch spielt das alter (ich glaube alle haben vorne mindestens eine 3 stehen), das bike, ausser das im funktionsfähigen zustand sein sollte, der familienstand und die rasse des eigenen hundes oder katze, wenn überhaupt nur ein untergeordnete rolle.

der treff ist daraus entstanden, das es einige in der region einfach satt hatten stets allein durch die gegend zu gondeln.

in der regel erfolgt nach der tour noch eine verabschiedungszeremonie zwecks kohlenhydrat-zufuhr in einem lokal, zur zeit meistens im bewegungsforum in no.

die tourenlängen bewegen sich i.d.r. zwischen 30-40 km, oft geht es in den gonsenheimer wald und ober-olmer wald ! da die abende auf grund der jahreszeit immer kürzer werden passen wir die runden dementsprechend an.
der langsamste gibt das tempo vor, es wird immer gewartet, heißt: 

wir fahren zusammen los und auch wieder zurück, es sei denn der ein oder
andere will nochmal sicherheitshalber ins krankenhaus zum röntgen !

ach so, wichtig: bitte nur mit helm, sonst nehmen wir dich nicht mit !!!

demnächst werden wir dann in den späten herbst- und wintermonaten den treff auf das wochenende, vormittags verlegen.

also, es gibt kein gründe zu kneiffen und du bist herzlich willkommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoihesse (9. September 2007)

Hallo,
sind vom Lago di Garda gerade zurück. Es war einfach nur geil. Moser und GPS sind zwar sehr hilfreich, aber das Beste ist, du triffst jemanden der die Tour kennt! Und von diesen wimmelt es nur so um diese Jahreszeit. Ab 16:00 Uhr fliegen alle Biker in Riva zum Beineausstrecken so nach und nach ein. Wir sind tolle Touren gefahren und ich kann diese Region nur empfehlen. http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/cool.gif

Bis Donnerstag
Rhoihesse


----------



## Blapper_66 (10. September 2007)

Hallo zsamma 

bin auch wieder in heimischen gefilden.war mit der firma das wochenende unterwegs.........       :kotz: 

gazzella hat sich auch schon zurück gemeldet,da steht ja am donnerstag wieder ein größeres grüppchen an.

bin letzte woche mit cachaca alleine gefahren,haben auch ne schöne tour hinter uns gebracht...

hiermit begrüße ich vorab schonmal redfoxy,auf das die frauenquote steigen werde,wenn jetzt noch Pearl dazu kommt,wäre das echt klasse.....

freu mich schon auf donnerstag....  

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (10. September 2007)

Scheiss Die Wand An, Was Freuen Wir Uns..........


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. September 2007)

Servus Zsamma ,

...für Donnerstag ist ja Bikewetter angesagt,also,cremt euch gut ein,

Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr am Kreisel,wie gehabt!!!!


Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## verfolger210 (11. September 2007)

genau, schön dick eincremen und den weizenbierblocker nicht vergessen !


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. September 2007)

Hy P.,kommst du aus F. oder aus S.??


----------



## verfolger210 (11. September 2007)

hi a,

natürlich aus s. damit wir wieder schön beibiegen können, weißt du was ich meine ?


----------



## Blapper_66 (11. September 2007)

Siecher Siecher   ,

aber dieses mal lang


----------



## verfolger210 (11. September 2007)

jawoll a., da werden wir dem leben mal wieder "hallo" sagen !

so, und jetzt verabschiede ich mich aus der virtuellen mtb-welt und begebe
mich in die reale saulheimer kerbe-welt !

tschö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (11. September 2007)

ok p. 

aber nicht das du am do als schoppesilo auftrittst  :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. September 2007)

also,

wie schon erwähnt,am do,18:30h am kreisel!!

Gruß


----------



## Gazzella (12. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
muss leider für morgen absagen  . Habe noch Urlaub und werde morgen das schöne Wetter nutzen und den Pfälzer Wald unsicher machen  
Da Frau allerdings sehr neugierig auf die Newcomer ist und ich schon eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr mit Euch angestossen habe, sehen wir uns um ??? Uhr zum Einkehrschwung im BeWeFo   
Eure Gazzella


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. September 2007)

Hy gazzella,

das du mir aber heile und gesund wieder zu uns findest,ok??

Scheiß die Wand an,was ein Supergeiles Wetter!!!

freu mich auf heute abend!!!!   

Gruß

Blapper


----------



## redfoxy (13. September 2007)

hallo ihr lieben+geduldigen,

viiielen dank fürs mitnehmen und fürs warten -  mir hats riesig spass gemacht!  

sorry, dass ich nicht mehr mit ins befo gekommen bin, mir war kalt, ich freute mich auf ne heisse dusche und hatte es von da oben nicht mehr weit nachhause - aber das nächste mal!

ihr wart dann so schnell de bersch hinunner - naja, bevor die weizenkaltschale schal wird  ich hab nur noch o. tschüssi sagen können... 

lieben gruss,
redfoxy

------------------------------------------------------
immer schön hintendran bleiben und an der kondition wird gearbeitet


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. September 2007)

Hallo leutz 

..war gestern wieder eine schöne ausfahrt,mit anschliessender einkehr in das berühmte BeFo    ,darf auch wieder im Namen aller jemanden neues in unserer illustren runde begrüßen,redfoxy ,hoffe,es hat auch dir spaß gemacht...

als wir gestern abend zusammen saßen,haben wir uns gefragt,wer ist eigentlich Pearl???sie kennt uns,aber wir kennen sie nicht ....hmmm ...mal gespannt,wann sie sich zu erkennen gibt.

so,jetzt schaffe mer emol noch was,dann geht´s ins verdiente Wochenende....bei schönem Wetter zum biken....

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verfolger210 (14. September 2007)

@blapper66

pearl = 100 % fake


----------



## Blapper_66 (14. September 2007)

verfolger210 schrieb:


> @blapper66
> 
> pearl = 100 % fake



@verfolger210

..des glaab ich langsam aach,abber mer Fake nix,mer drinke nix und 50 fahr´n mer aach ned 

...un immer schey flach....


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. September 2007)

Hallo Leutz 

...hier ist euer Super Blappersche.... 

Donnerstag,wie gehabt,gilt auch für unsere neueinsteiger......,wieder Treff am berühmten Kreisel,Startzeit 18:30 Uhr 

Gruß

Blapper_66  

...ich Glaub mein Tach is defekt,bei 49 bleibt der hänge.......


----------



## berndie61 (17. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin jetzt erst angemeldet obwohl ich schon meine Spuren in N.O. und Umgebung hinterlassen habe. Ich hoffe, dass sich noch viele neue Biker finden die mit uns auch Tour gehen wollen, denn es macht wirklich Spass. 

Gruss

berndie61


----------



## berndie61 (17. September 2007)

Mein lieber Blapper_66 der Rote gestern Abend war ganz schön gut, hab geschlafen wie ein Lämmchen.

b61


----------



## Blapper_66 (17. September 2007)

Hy B.

ja,stimmt,der rote war sehr gut....

neue beiträge,wie erwähnt nur noch in rhoihessekurbeler setzen,ich mache diesen hier dann zu

gruß

blapper


----------



## redfoxy (18. September 2007)

hi folks,
do bin ich beruflich ausser landes, ergo nicht dabei, aber wie schauts denn mit kommenden sonntag aus?
greets
redfoxy


----------



## Blapper_66 (18. September 2007)

redfoxy schrieb:


> hi folks,
> do bin ich beruflich ausser landes, ergo nicht dabei, aber wie schauts denn mit kommenden sonntag aus?
> greets
> redfoxy



Schieb...in Rhoihessekurbeler


----------

